# Urgent Help Needed



## summerstime24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Was all sorted in the end as managed to sell some stuff


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this... But surely the vets should understand you can't afford to pay it all? And can accept the £200 and the £50 later on... If not, then there's not much we can offer to do... Do you not have a job? If you do can you not ask your boss for a sub?
Also you don't need credit cards to take out a loan... I haven't got a credit card, i only have debits, and i've sometimes resorted to taking out loans to tide me over till pay day when times were hard. It's not a healthy habit, but obviously you need to be able to pay it all back at some point. But if you have a job, you should be able to pay it back no problems. 


But this is the real harsh thing to hear, is horses are expensive... I wouldn't be able to keep one on my own. And don't take this the wrong way, but if you cannot afford to pay vet bills, then how can you afford to keep your horse and yourself alive? I know times can be hard with money, i was on £70 a week when i was part time, and every penny went towards petrol, cat food and the bear essentials for myself... But i always had a bit spare.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Try World Horse Welfare, they are a great charity and will often help owners out when going gets tough


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

Could you not take your horse to the surgery? A huge chunk of the money you pay for a home visit is for the vet's time.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

loganberry said:


> Could you not take your horse to the surgery? A huge chunk of the money you pay for a home visit is for the vet's time.


But if you don't have your own transport, it can be just as expensive to hire one... Also, not everyone has a HGV licence. So it will cost even more to hire the driver... Not unless you are lucky enough to have a friend with a horsebox who would take you.

Another point, is the OP hasn't really told us what is wrong with the horse, it could very well be too ill to travel.


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

RachJeremy said:


> But if you don't have your own transport, it can be just as expensive to hire one... Also, not everyone has a HGV licence. So it will cost even more to hire the driver... Not unless you are lucky enough to have a friend with a horsebox who would take you.
> 
> Another point, is the OP hasn't really told us what is wrong with the horse, it could very well be too ill to travel.


I understand that, it was just a suggestion, many yrs ago when I had my horse, the vet was very local and I used to walk him up to the surgery.As the OP had said that the vet visits were now going to weekly rather than daily I presumed that her horse was getting better. To the OP, have you managed to sort things out?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sarelis said:


> Try World Horse Welfare, they are a great charity and will often help owners out when going gets tough


I certainly wouldn't hold my breath where World Horse Welfare are concerned...my guess is that you would get a lecture like if you can't afford a horse...etc..you should have insurance and so on and so forth...they are very self-righteous.
Your vet sounds a bit severe...mine would always send the bill after the visit, 30 days to pay. I have known him for years tho. Do they care about the horse or not or are they just keen to line their pockets? But a couple of horse vets I know DO get the owners' card details before the first visit then just take the money out as and when it's spent on treatment for the horse. Then send a recept to the owner.


----------



## summerstime24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Basically she has been suffering from Toxic Collitis. I cannot travel her to the vets, as she is still very weak and too ill to travel.

I did manage to get the vets out for that last daily visit, but am still having to pay for her drugs and a weekly visit, which is far from cheap.

I do work, but all my spare money is going to the vets. Before she got ill, financially I was ok. The vet bills have been horrendous though, as she got the toxic collitis as a complication of 2 recent colic attacks.

I can understand the vets point of view, as due to the colic attacks there is a large outstanding bill, which I am paying via a payment plan. Understandingly they do not want the bill to increase, which is why I am having to pay upfront for treatment whilst also making payments on my payment plan.

My horse means the world to me and she is only 9 years old, so not old. I would literally do anything for her. She is very slowly on the mend, but it is going to take a while for her to recover. At the moment I just can't seem to see a end to the vet bills, although she is through the worst of it.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I imagine setting up a "personal" fund raising page for your horse and spread the word via social networking to get people to help donate. Lots of animal lovers out there who'd be happy to help


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your horses health problem. How to raise the money to pay your horses vet bill seems to be the problem. 

Various ways to raise money! 

Maybe somebody at work can lend you the money? Can you not borrow the money from a family member? Or even a close friend? Can you not consider getting part-time employment in a pub, a couple of evenings a week would secure you an extra £50.

Hope this helps
Good luck!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

summerstime24 said:


> Basically she has been suffering from Toxic Collitis. I cannot travel her to the vets, as she is still very weak and too ill to travel.
> 
> I did manage to get the vets out for that last daily visit, but am still having to pay for her drugs and a weekly visit, which is far from cheap.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! No wonder it's drained your pockets then  Hope she gets better soon, as she isn't old at all and has plenty left in her. Give her hugs from me please.

I really hope things get better. Is there anything you own that you couldn't sell online? 
I do a lot of selling via facebook and gumtree, as it's free. And i do it on a collection basis. So if people want it, they can come get it. Or if they want me to deliver or post, they can pay that, but i prefer collection. 
That could help raise extra cash.


----------

